

Ways artists 'hack your brain' - codeodor
http://www.newscientist.com/special/six-ways-that-artists-hack-your-brain

======
aw3c2
Meh, the three articles that interested me (bottom 3) are behind a paywall.

~~~
codeodor
I didn't have the same experience. Maybe try these direct links:

[http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20727781.400-brainhack...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20727781.400-brainhacking-
art-two-pictures-for-the-price-of-one.html)

[http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20727781.500-brainhack...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20727781.500-brainhacking-
art-getting-your-wires-crossed.html)

[http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20727781.000-brainhack...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20727781.000-brainhacking-
art-pictures-that-turn-inside-out.html)

~~~
aw3c2
These work, thanks a lot!

